# Need Help: Looking for Pant/Jacket Setup



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey all. Have been looking around after finding this place through a google search but thought "why not just register and ask for help with my own thread." So here I am.

My old snowboard pants are too damn big (XL on someone 5'5" 135 pounds looks ridiculous, only went out twice last year and realized it was too much). My jacket was crap to begin with and is tearing.

SO! New gear time! 

FIT: 

As I stated, I'm not that big, so most shit looks fairly baggy on me. And that's at most what I'm going for, a bit baggy. Just not trying to look outlandishly gangster.

Same with jacket. Need room for layering, but don't want something hanging a foot below my ass and sleeves making my hands disappear.

TECH:

I don't need Goretex. Overrated IMO and just makes an item more expensive. I do need both pants/jacket to be waterproof though (so no soft shell). If I can get a good deal on Goretex I won't refuse though. But just saying it's not necessary.

I don't need insulation. That's what layering is for. Very light insulation won't kill me, but not looking for it.

Pockets. Media pocket would be nice (basically any internal pocket can usually work for this though). Other than that. Most jackets seem to be standard with 2 hand pockets, 1-2 chest pockets and possibly a goggle pocket as well. 

Helmet compatible hood. Self explanatory.

Lastly, my brother has some jacket and pants (think Empire?) that zip together in the back. I know I'm not the only one who hates falling and getting snow up their back. Powder skirts never work. Always riding up. So, would be cool to have that technology in the pants/jacket. 

STYLE:

I'm usually fairly subdued, so not looking for the flashy thing. So solid colors. I'm thinking of going black jacket with white pants. My board and helmet are both white and boots and bindings are black. Think it will look kind of cool. Could do the reverse as well.

MONEY:

Obviously if I could get this both for under $300 that'd be nice, but who knows if that's remotely possibly. But there are sales and crap like that going around, so who knows.

THE END!

So, after that incredibly long winded post, I'm done. Damn. 

I apologize for all that shit. I know it was really fucking long. But to those kind enough to read it and possibly help a guy out. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

check this site out... its got some sweet jakets

Karmaloop.com - Global Streetwear Culture


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

i just got some special blend stuff from action village. they have some pretty good sales going on right now. all of their stuff has pant/coat connection with waist gaiter and all that good stuff, so no snow up your back. pretty good quality stuff, just make sure if you actually go with that, get small pants. their pants are made long and baggy, and mediums have like a 36 inch inseam, so a small will be plenty long enough, small jacket would work too. it's all made with layering room.


----------

